# HI everyone



## Kilala Rose (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm new to dims


Name: Nina
Age: 27
Location: Jersey
Profession: Student
Music: Like most kinds
Likes: Good movies, Good Friends & Good Food
Dislikes: Liars and Drama 
About me: easy going, go on crazy sugar highs that my sis can't stand, bordom makes me do stupid things. 

View attachment th_me.jpg


----------



## PhatChk (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome Sis


----------



## Tad (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome Nina, I'm glad your sister hasn't murdered you (yet? ). I hope you enjoy yourself here, and that we'll hear more from you.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 11, 2009)

good to see you again


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome Nina- good to see you join the Boards....


----------



## PhatChk (Nov 12, 2009)

Tad said:


> Welcome Nina, I'm glad your sister hasn't murdered you (yet? ). I hope you enjoy yourself here, and that we'll hear more from you.



huh?
why would I ? lol


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Kilala Rose (Nov 13, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy


thanx for the welcoming


tonynyc said:


> Welcome Nina- good to see you join the Boards....


thanx for the welcoming


KHayes666 said:


> good to see you again


thanx for the welcoming


Tad said:


> Welcome Nina, I'm glad your sister hasn't murdered you (yet? ). I hope you enjoy yourself here, and that we'll hear more from you.


thanx for the welcoming


PhatChk said:


> Welcome Sis


thanx for the welcoming


----------



## Filly (Nov 14, 2009)

Nina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:

I MISS YOUUUUUU!!!!

I'm so happy to see you on here. Cute pic by the way!! 

Carinne


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 14, 2009)

Kilala Rose said:


> I'm new to dims
> 
> 
> Name: Nina
> ...



Welcome aboard,Nina-that's a lovely photo.


----------



## Kilala Rose (Nov 14, 2009)

Filly said:


> Nina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:
> 
> I MISS YOUUUUUU!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Carinne I miss yoouuu tooo!!! you definitely have to come to next BBW Bash and Jossie and I must plan a trip to go see ya. We can hang out and pig out and dance till our feet fall off. Miss ya


Adamantoise said:


> Welcome aboard,Nina-that's a lovely photo.


Thax for the compliment


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2009)

I know yooooooooou. lol


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 19, 2009)

Kilala Rose said:


> I'm new to dims
> 
> 
> Name: Nina
> ...


_
You are cute, we favor each other a bit. _


----------



## danbsc29630 (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 20, 2009)

welcome,I hope you find this place useful and you make many new friends.


----------



## Kilala Rose (Nov 23, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> I know yooooooooou. lol


hey I know u toooooo


happyface83 said:


> _
> You are cute, we favor each other a bit. _


thank you, and how do we favor each other LOL


danbsc29630 said:


> Welcome to Dimensions.


thank you


bigjayne66 said:


> welcome,I hope you find this place useful and you make many new friends.


I hope to make lots of friends and yes I have found this place useful thank you


----------



## orin (Dec 2, 2009)

oooh ... soo pretty 

*hearts*


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Dec 2, 2009)

WELCOME n enjoy ur stay!:smitten::kiss2:


----------



## Kilala Rose (Dec 5, 2009)

orin said:


> oooh ... soo pretty
> 
> *hearts*


uhh ur sweet thax


shadowmaker87 said:


> WELCOME n enjoy ur stay!:smitten::kiss2:



thax i'm having fun surfing around


----------



## mango (Dec 5, 2009)

*G'day Nina,


Welcome to Dims!!


*


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 6, 2009)

welcome to dims


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome! You're so pretty!


----------



## Kilala Rose (Dec 6, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> Welcome! You're so pretty!


Hi thanx for the compliment


blackcaesarbhm said:


> welcome to dims


thanx have a good day


mango said:


> *G'day Nina,
> Hi Mango how are you doing. I hope that everything is going great.
> 
> Welcome to Dims!!
> ...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh, Dear! Did I bump you? I apologize. It was only because I couldn't let such beauty slide off into oblivion - especially not while wearing that scintillating azure blue dress! Not to forget your unforgettable signature line:
-To forgive is not to forget, is to remember without pain...




Kilala Rose said:


> I'm new to dims
> 
> 
> Name: Nina
> ...


----------



## RJI (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm from NJ too...


----------

